# Getting a GCC Expert 24"



## luischav3z

I've been looking for an GCC Expert 24" but can't find a website that sells them. I'm my opinion I would definitely don't get it from eBay I don't believe I would get great support from them. 
Anyone knows where I could find one?
Where did you got your GCC Expert 24"?
Thanks..


----------



## JAF

GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer
I googled GCC Cutters


----------



## charles95405

I am pretty sure the seller of the GCC Expert 24 on ebay is by someone connected to GCC...Since both the eBay location and the location of GCC is the same...Walnut CA.... BUT if you want to buy the Expert 24 from a reputable source...try this link Biz in a box


----------



## Nick Horvath

Additionally, you can contact GCC on their website for a recommended dealer.


----------



## luischav3z

Yeah contacted that biz in a box link you gave me thanks and I just noticed the seller is in walnut ca too the one on eBay. 
And yes I might tried to contact gcc later today


----------



## MADgraphics

Does the GCC Expert 24 have a step motor or a servo motor? Is there a big difference between the two motors? Would anyone recomend one over the other??? Thanks!!!


----------



## theflowerboxx

According to the specs on GCC's website it has a stepper motor which is what most if not all lesser quality machines have. Servo motors are much more better, quieter and precise than the stepper motors.


----------



## ambitious

Like charles said. I too think they are VERY connected to GCC. My sister in law called GCC to buy one and they told her to buy it from ebay from a vendor that i had problems with. Anyways she ended up buying it from ebay and contacted GCC directly for support, it worked out great, and there support at GCC not (ebay) was top notch.

As what my sister in law and brother told me is that you buy from ebay and you call GCC directly for support, which is great.


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> Like charles said. I too think they are VERY connected to GCC. My sister in law called GCC to buy one and they told her to buy it from ebay from a vendor that i had problems with. Anyways she ended up buying it from ebay and contacted GCC directly for support, it worked out great, and there support at GCC not (ebay) was top notch.
> 
> As what my sister in law and brother told me is that you buy from ebay and you call GCC directly for support, which is great.


But that ebay seller does it shipped it well so it doesn't happen anything in the road or just on the box it comes. Also did your sister in law and brother had any problems with the cutter per say getting broken.


----------



## ambitious

luischav3z said:


> But that ebay seller does it shipped it well so it doesn't happen anything in the road or just on the box it comes. Also did your sister in law and brother had any problems with the cutter per say getting broken.



From what i was told is that you buy it from any dealer including ebay (as much as i hate it) and it ships out from the GCC warehouse, not the dealers. But this is what i heard, i could be wrong.

As far as the packaging goes.. It was very well packaged and looks like they quality test them before they even ship them out, nothing broken. 

If it was my money and would of known that biz in the box had them before my relative jumped the gun, i would of told her to buy from biz in a box. I bought from roger in the past and the guy is truly a good business guy.


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> From what i was told is that you buy it from any dealer including ebay (as much as i hate it) and it ships out from the GCC warehouse, not the dealers. But this is what i heard, i could be wrong.
> 
> As far as the packaging goes.. It was very well packaged and looks like they quality test them before they even ship them out, nothing broken.
> 
> If it was my money and would of known that biz in the box had them before my relative jumped the gun, i would of told her to buy from biz in a box. I bought from roger in the past and the guy is truly a good business guy.


So the cutter your sister in law bought was shipped directly from GCC warehouse.


----------



## ambitious

Yes Sir it was. It was shipped out from the GCC Warehouse in Walnut, Ca.


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> Yes Sir it was. It was shipped out from the GCC Warehouse in Walnut, Ca.


Thanks man.


----------



## ambitious

Just want to give you a heads up that you might want to ask them that to be more sure. I know that the one my relative got was from GCC's Warehouse because the shipping labels, receipts, boxes and everything pointed directly to them and when they called GCC for support they said they told them that that's were they ship from.


----------



## FarmerLarry

I bought my GCC from this company.

Studica.com - GCC America Expert 24 Cutting Plotter with Academic Discount

Larry


----------



## Nick Horvath

MADgraphics said:


> Does the GCC Expert 24 have a step motor or a servo motor? Is there a big difference between the two motors? Would anyone recomend one over the other??? Thanks!!!


Servo motors are a better motor than the Stepper motor, they are quieter, and more accurate. 

That said, we really liked the GCC Expert 24", and thought that it performed well...


----------



## luischav3z

FarmerLarry said:


> I bought my GCC from this company.
> 
> Studica.com - GCC America Expert 24 Cutting Plotter with Academic Discount
> 
> Larry


How would you rate your experience with Studica?


----------



## charles95405

A bird whispered in my ear that GCC has sold out the EX24 for now...and wanna bet that the price of $350 goes up a bit since the initial release was successful


----------



## FarmerLarry

luischav3z said:


> How would you rate your experience with Studica?


I purchase, paid the money,got the unit. No problems at all. I havnt had to contact them.

Larry


----------



## car-tats.net

Hey, I just recently bought the GCC 24" cutter from the guy off of eBay, and it was great! I am pretty sure he IS directly associated with the company, and seemed like a pretty good seller to me... There are some other sites out there to buy them from, but you will probably end up saving alot buying off of eBay. Great cutter by the way


----------



## luischav3z

car-tats.net said:


> Hey, I just recently bought the GCC 24" cutter from the guy off of eBay, and it was great! I am pretty sure he IS directly associated with the company, and seemed like a pretty good seller to me... There are some other sites out there to buy them from, but you will probably end up saving alot buying off of eBay. Great cutter by the way


Yeah im getting it from eBay too. 
BTW I saw your site, looks nice. How long have you being doing this?


----------



## car-tats.net

luischav3z said:


> Yeah im getting it from eBay too.
> BTW I saw your site, looks nice. How long have you being doing this?


Just bought the machine about three weeks ago  I have been working on the site for about two weeks now... Thanks


----------



## luischav3z

car-tats.net said:


> Just bought the machine about three weeks ago  I have been working on the site for about two weeks now... Thanks


That's nice, hows the biz going?


----------



## car-tats.net

luischav3z said:


> That's nice, hows the biz going?


Pretty well considering I haven't really done any advertising yet, I have sold a few things/done a couple custom signs. Hoping to get the site up and running as soon as possible and start selling for real!


----------



## luischav3z

car-tats.net said:


> Pretty well considering I haven't really done any advertising yet, I have sold a few things/done a couple custom signs. Hoping to get the site up and running as soon as possible and start selling for real!


Are you just selling online or locally hehe Well good luck man.


----------



## car-tats.net

luischav3z said:


> Are you just selling online or locally hehe Well good luck man.


So far everything i have sold has been either ebay or locally...


----------



## 34Ford

I wonder if the GCC Expert 24 is better then Sunie's 24"?

SunIE.com

You get a stand with rollers.


----------



## 34Ford

Hum, two different Ebay dealers with the GCC Ex 24.

One is $10 cheaper and offers a 7 day return, the other guy dont.


----------



## charles95405

I have a Sunie heat press and have no problems but I would take the GCC over the Sunie in a heartbeat...mainly because there are more issues with a cutter than a heat press and GCC support is better by far than Sunie, which is a small operation out of Sparks, NV. Also the Sunie is a serial connection with an adaptor included...I am not a fan of patching one connection to another.. I guess I am somewhat biased in that I have owned two GCC cutters and find that much better for me than the Roland GX24 which I had and sold to get a GCC


----------



## 34Ford

Oh thanks Charles. The serial is out, yep.

Ok now to decide on which dealer.


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Oh thanks Charles. The serial is out, yep.
> 
> Ok now to decide on which dealer.


which dealer are you thinking to get it from?


----------



## 34Ford

Well if I go Ebay, there is two dealers.

in_color_express and
southeast_lasersales

Now I did some digging around on Google and found that southeast_lasersales has a website at GCC Expert 24" Cutting Plotter

Now if you do a whois on that site it shows them as being;
Registrant Name: Sophie Chang
Registrant Organization: GCC America Inc.
Registrant Address1:323 Paseo Tesoro,Walnut, CA 91789,USA
Administrative Contact Email: [email protected]

Why would GCC have a separate site?

I see he posted here one time defending himself.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119-3.html


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Well if I go Ebay, there is two dealers.
> 
> in_color_express and
> southeast_lasersales
> 
> Now I did some digging around on Google and found that southeast_lasersales has a website at GCC Expert 24" Cutting Plotter
> 
> Now if you do a whois on that site it shows them as being;
> Registrant Name: Sophie Chang
> Registrant Organization: GCC America Inc.
> Registrant Address1:323 Paseo Tesoro,Walnut, CA 91789,USA
> Administrative Contact Email: [email protected]
> 
> Why would GCC have a separate site?
> 
> I see he posted here one time defending himself.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119-3.html


I didn't knew in color express sold in eBay, I contacted GCC and they told me I could buy from here Incolor Express
its more expensive in the site.


----------



## 34Ford

In Color Express dont offer any return days like southeast's 7 days on Ebay.

You contacted GCC and they didnt mention Southeast that plainly shows they have the same address?

Weird.


----------



## luischav3z

Yeah this is what Jeff Lee told me

"Hi Luis, 
Thank you for your inquiry. Sorry for replying you late, your mail somehow got blocked to the spam mail box. 

As manufacturer, we sell through dealer channel; our authorized dealer InColorExpress will be helping you shortly."


----------



## 34Ford

I just sent GCC a email asking about the coincidence of them and South East Laser Sales.

Ill be surprised if I get a response from them.


----------



## charles95405

Since any shipments from southeast come from Walnut, CA and that is location of GCC...it is an extra sales arm for them.

You can also find the GCC at: Biz in a box also located in California


----------



## 34Ford

True. You would think they would mention their "arm". 

One thing I cannot find is any dimensions of the actual machine.
Width, Height, Depth.

I am wondering if it will fit where my Epson 3800 is now. Its going bye bye.


----------



## ambitious

34Ford said:


> Well if I go Ebay, there is two dealers.
> 
> in_color_express and
> southeast_lasersales
> 
> Now I did some digging around on Google and found that southeast_lasersales has a website at GCC Expert 24" Cutting Plotter
> 
> Now if you do a whois on that site it shows them as being;
> Registrant Name: Sophie Chang
> Registrant Organization: GCC America Inc.
> Registrant Address1:323 Paseo Tesoro,Walnut, CA 91789,USA
> Administrative Contact Email: [email protected]
> 
> Why would GCC have a separate site?
> 
> I see he posted here one time defending himself.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119-3.html


Funny, now i see why southeast lasersales would never answer my messages nor provide me with there phone number before i even purchased for my relative. I don't know about everyone but if im going to drop a couple hundred bucks on a piece of equipment i would like to see a phone number on that website and would like to talk to someone on the phone to ask questions before i make my decision. Also Bob from in_ color_express is a great guy and the only one that provides you with his phone number on his ebay listings. The only bad is that his prices are pretty high compared to southeast.


----------



## 34Ford

Your the one who stirred him enough for him to join and post that one time. LOL.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119-3.html

Im like you, I dont buy from a site that has no phone number or address. Since they are a part of GCC they sure are tight lipped.

But on their Ebay sales they are $10 lower and offer the 7 day return. I sent them a offer yesterday of $175.


----------



## 34Ford

Oh stupid me. That was a typo. I offered $375. But it was turned down.
He came down a whopping 1 buck.


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Oh stupid me. That was a typo. I offered $375. But it was turned down.
> He came down a whopping 1 buck.


Is this the one that comes with the stand


----------



## 34Ford

Yep.

Well enough of this. Im going to go with Studica.com

They are a established site that shows who they are.

Maybe they will ship from their NY warehouse.


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Yep.
> 
> Well enough of this. Im going to go with Studica.com
> 
> They are a established site that shows who they are.
> 
> Maybe they will ship from their NY warehouse.


Did you talked with those guys at studica.com


----------



## 34Ford

Your not gonna believe this. I cant get Studica 's website to take a Paypal payment. Seems they have a cart problem and it shows a error.
I emailed them.

In the mean time I got a reply from South Eastern sels.com after they told me to email them after I made the Ebay offer and if I am interested in the cutter with the stand they gave me the best price so far.
I emailed them back about a price without the stand.


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Your not gonna believe this. I cant get Studica 's website to take a Paypal payment. Seems they have a cart problem and it shows a error.
> I emailed them.
> 
> In the mean time I got a reply from South Eastern sels.com after they told me to email them after I made the Ebay offer and if I am interested in the cutter with the stand they gave me the best price so far.
> I emailed them back about a price without the stand.


Why dont you just use the credit card.


----------



## charles95405

Read the fine print in paypal....if you buy outside of eBay you have virtually NO protection...example...you order $100 worth of transfers pay with paypal and you get 10 piece of paper w/ photos...eBay will not back you as you received *something* ...they will say that the sell mailed you and you got a package..paypal will say it is one word against the other and they will not help...I know from the voice of experience. I was scammed in just this way last year...took me 4 months but I found the rascal...got my pound of flesh and he is out of work!..

A credit card...not debit card....will give protection


Just be careful


----------



## luischav3z

charles95405 said:


> Read the fine print in paypal....if you buy outside of eBay you have virtually NO protection...example...you order $100 worth of transfers pay with paypal and you get 10 piece of paper w/ photos...eBay will not back you as you received *something* ...they will say that the sell mailed you and you got a package..paypal will say it is one word against the other and they will not help...I know from the voice of experience. I was scammed in just this way last year...took me 4 months but I found the rascal...got my pound of flesh and he is out of work!..
> 
> A credit card...not debit card....will give protection
> 
> 
> Just be careful


Well I am talking about not using paypal. Just use your Credit card or debit card to make a purchase on studica.com
because he said he could not pay with paypal.


----------



## charles95405

use credit...not debit...that you are assured of protection..some cards from some bank are protected..just check with yours..


----------



## luischav3z

I just ordered it from Studica.com


----------



## 34Ford

Sounds like a few anti Paypal peeps here.

Anyway, Studica has a problem with their cart. It threw up a error on the screen.

This has nothing to do with Paypal not being safe.

Anyway it did little good to email them, and then this morning I get a email from them asking why I had not completed with my purchase. 

For the love of pete.

They must not read the emails you send them thru their site either.

I told them they have a employee not doing their job and that sels.biz offered me a Expert 24 with stand for $395 shipped.


----------



## charles95405

Just for the record...I am not anti paypal...I accept paypal but will only use paypal for me to pay if from eBay or with a known source


----------



## luischav3z

34Ford said:


> Sounds like a few anti Paypal peeps here.
> 
> Anyway, Studica has a problem with their cart. It threw up a error on the screen.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Paypal not being safe.
> 
> Anyway it did little good to email them, and then this morning I get a email from them asking why I had not completed with my purchase.
> 
> For the love of pete.
> 
> They must not read the emails you send them thru their site either.
> 
> I told them they have a employee not doing their job and that sels.biz offered me a Expert 24 with stand for $395 shipped.


I dont know why they don't answer your emails. When I asked them something they would normally answer them within a day, even in a couple of hours.


----------



## jws1

How does the Gcc 24 compare to the Roland. I know the GCC is much chesper but why? Thank you...


----------



## luischav3z

jws1 said:


> How does the Gcc 24 compare to the Roland. I know the GCC is much chesper but why? Thank you...


They both cut vinyl


----------



## charles95405

The GCC EX24 has a stepper motor...and no optic eye
The GCC has a servo motor and has an optic eye..

They say servo motors are better..but other than those to items, pretty much the same for a ton less $$

I have had a Roland GX24...and sold it to buy a GCC Puma III and now have a GCC Jaguar IV...I would not go back to the Roland GX24 Given the specifications of the two..if I did not need the optic eye...go for the GCC EX24


----------



## luischav3z

charles95405 said:


> The GCC has a servo motor and has an optic eye..


You mean the roland


----------



## ambitious

I will say this again... I have a Roland Gx24 and my brother has the GCC EX24... THERE is no comparison PERIOD! The Roland gx24 cuts more accuratley, crispier cuts, less noisier, and cuts long lengths with no problems...

There is no way you can compare a $1500 machine to a $300. Although i still think the expert 24 is a good hobby starter cutter, THERES NO COMPARISON...


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> I will say this again... I have a Roland Gx24 and my brother has the GCC EX24... THERE is no comparison PERIOD! The Roland gx24 cuts more accuratley, crispier cuts, less noisier, and cuts long lengths with no problems...
> 
> There is no way you can compare a $1500 machine to a $300. Although i still think the expert 24 is a good hobby starter cutter, THERES NO COMPARISON...


Yeah, you get what you pay for


----------



## charles95405

You are right....I did mean the Roland that has the servo and optic eye..

While I agree that the Roland is probably better than the GCC 24 BUT...having owned a Roland GX24, I can say it is a good cutter, but not the cadillac of cutters and unless you really need an optic eye and just starting out, the Roland is over priced...but again that is just my opinion...worth what you pay me..nothing


----------



## plan b

ambitious said:


> I will say this again... I have a Roland Gx24 and my brother has the GCC EX24... THERE is no comparison PERIOD! The Roland gx24 cuts more accuratley, crispier cuts, less noisier, and cuts long lengths with no problems...
> 
> There is no way you can compare a $1500 machine to a $300. Although i still think the expert 24 is a good hobby starter cutter, THERES NO COMPARISON...


You are talking about two different cridders here, you cannot compare the ex24 to the Roland,, apples to oranges,, however if you want to compare two machines then The Jag 4 will run circles around the Roland as far as speed,tracking ability , memory capability without spooling etc.and noise and for a lot less in price... But hey to each their own,, thats why they make so many different cutters, cars, trucks, etc,, in the end they all do about what you need them to...


----------



## jws1

What makes the optic eye different? Sorry Im a newbie What exactly does it do ?


----------



## luischav3z

jws1 said:


> What makes the optic eye different? Sorry Im a newbie What exactly does it do ?


If you print in vinyl it reads the registration marks so it can contour cut it


----------



## charles95405

You do not need to print on vinyl to use an optic eye....IF you print on your inkjet printer..using an opaque transfer, you can contour cut so unwanted white around the edges to not show...an example is using optic eye on a roland go to 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc&feature=PlayList&p=D8DECF0236BC1FB4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/media]


----------



## ambitious

34Ford said:


> I wonder if the GCC Expert 24 is better then Sunie's 24"?
> 
> SunIE.com
> 
> You get a stand with rollers.


 


I have that same exact cutter (seikitech 870) as a back up now and have owned other cheapy cutters before i bought my roland gx24. 

And to be honest with you the GCC Ex24 is a way better unit than any other low budget cutter (not the roland though) i had and thats including the uscutter brand. 

My brother is very satisfied with this gcc expert 24 cutter and has already made enough to upgrade to a decent cutter, but he refuses to do so, he said he's buying another expert 24" lol. 

I told him to buy a roland now and He said he doesn't want to go through the whole learning curve with the software, cutter, etc again. lol


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> I told him to buy a roland now and He said he doesn't want to go through the whole learning curve with the software, cutter, etc again. lol


Haha yes that's a good point, it takes time to learn to use new software and learn to operate the cutter and all stuff.


----------



## ambitious

Yes it took him a whole day. lol 

I helped him put everything together (except the software) and had to go run off and finish up a job i had promised a customer, when i went back the next day his eyes were red as if he hadn't slept much and it looked like he was real frustrated. But thanks to GCC support they got him going.


----------



## luischav3z

ambitious said:


> Yes it took him a whole day. lol
> 
> I helped him put everything together (except the software) and had to go run off and finish up a job i had promised a customer, when i went back the next day his eyes were red as if he hadn't slept much and it looked like he was real frustrated. But thanks to GCC support they got him going.


That might happen to me putting it all together, well I hope it doesn't take a whole day.


----------



## ambitious

If you never owned a cutter before, i would strongly recommend you read there 1 page manual and if you don't get it, call them up before you install anything. This was one mistake my brother made, he tried installing everything himself with of course no experience on computers and ended up frustrated yanking his hair off. lol

But all it took was one phone call to GCC and in less than half hour they got him going.


----------



## luischav3z

Is your brother running it on Vista


----------



## ambitious

Not sure, i'll find out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## replicachicago

Hope this helps somebody out there: I just got a GCC Expert 24 the other day. The installation was a pain and the manual needs some work... After a while of being frustrated at the PC, I realized that the cutter wouldn't respond if I had more than one of their programs open. For example, I couldn't have the VLCD connect to the port if the Upload Manager was open; I couldn't open the taskbar's Job Manager if Great Cut was open, etc. Once I closed out all of the programs, the cutter spit out my job.


----------



## ambitious

replicachicago said:


> Hope this helps somebody out there: I just got a GCC Expert 24 the other day. The installation was a pain and the manual needs some work... After a while of being frustrated at the PC, I realized that the cutter wouldn't respond if I had more than one of their programs open. For example, I couldn't have the VLCD connect to the port if the Upload Manager was open; I couldn't open the taskbar's Job Manager if Great Cut was open, etc. Once I closed out all of the programs, the cutter spit out my job.



I agree. The installation process is a real pain, i tried to help my bro out the best i could the next day, but i had no idea what he did.

Like i mentioned before if you can't get it or have no kind of experience with cutters, i would strongly recommend you get on the phone and call tech support before you continue.


----------



## Nick Horvath

ambitious said:


> I agree. The installation process is a real pain, i tried to help my bro out the best i could the next day, but i had no idea what he did.
> 
> Like i mentioned before if you can't get it or have no kind of experience with cutters, i would strongly recommend you get on the phone and call tech support before you continue.


That was our experience as well regarding the VLCD. If you have Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator, you can send directly from them to your cutter as well.


----------



## afan06

Has anyone bought the cutter off ebay from southeast_lasersales? I bought one from them on the 23rd and still havent heard anything as far as when or if it has been shipped. So I just wanted to see how long it took everyone else to get their from southeast_lasersales.


----------



## luischav3z

afan06 said:


> Has anyone bought the cutter off ebay from southeast_lasersales? I bought one from them on the 23rd and still havent heard anything as far as when or if it has been shipped. So I just wanted to see how long it took everyone else to get their from southeast_lasersales.


I bought it off of studica.com around the same date and am still waiting. Its in backorder


----------



## daspiers

They have a backorder for the Expert 24 to the 14th of April. I ordered one last week - they are sending me the Sable SB-60 which is the same plotter but sold under the GCC name. The Expert 24 is the low-cost version sold on ebay. Mine shipped today and will be here thursday.

David


----------



## luischav3z

daspiers said:


> They have a backorder for the Expert 24 to the 14th of April. I ordered one last week - they are sending me the Sable SB-60 which is the same plotter but sold under the GCC name. The Expert 24 is the low-cost version sold on ebay. Mine shipped today and will be here thursday.
> 
> David


The Expert 24 is sold under the GCC name


----------



## afan06

daspiers said:


> They have a backorder for the Expert 24 to the 14th of April. I ordered one last week - they are sending me the Sable SB-60 which is the same plotter but sold under the GCC name. The Expert 24 is the low-cost version sold on ebay. Mine shipped today and will be here thursday.
> 
> David


Expert 24 and Sable are the exact same. Specs and all. Just different colors and name.


----------



## luischav3z

afan06 said:


> Expert 24 and Sable are the exact same. Specs and all. Just different colors and name.


and different price  you save a lot buying the expert 24


----------



## plan b

There is also one more pinch roller with the expert


----------



## edward1210

luischav3z said:


> I've been looking for an GCC Expert 24" but can't find a website that sells them. I'm my opinion I would definitely don't get it from eBay I don't believe I would get great support from them.
> Anyone knows where I could find one?
> Where did you got your GCC Expert 24"?
> Thanks..


Studica.com - GCC America Expert 24 Cutting Plotter with Academic Discount


----------



## edward1210

luischav3z said:


> I bought it off of studica.com around the same date and am still waiting. Its in backorder


Biz in a box


----------



## luischav3z

edward1210 said:


> Biz in a box


*Sold Out Until End of April*


----------



## plan b

luischav3z said:


> *Sold Out Until End of April*


They may be here before,, who knows at this point, I think GCC wasn't ready for what they had...


----------



## edward1210

luischav3z said:


> I bought it off of studica.com around the same date and am still waiting. Its in backorder


WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE: Studica.com - Academic Software Discounts Save Big!


----------



## plan b

edward1210 said:


> WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE: Studica.com - Academic Software Discounts Save Big!


You can buy it all you want but your not going to get the machine until its back in stock


----------



## luischav3z

Yeah I ordered from studica.com and I am not in a hurry to get it I can wait LOL


----------



## luischav3z

edward1210 said:


> WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE: Studica.com - Academic Software Discounts Save Big!


yeah i got it from there.


----------



## edward1210

luischav3z said:


> yeah i got it from there.


di you have a good deal? Do they provide the support?


----------



## luischav3z

edward1210 said:


> di you have a good deal? Do they provide the support?


Well its an okay price falls between the eBay one and the Biz in a Box. As of support IDK as I haven't got the cutter yet, but they do answer my questions/concerns properly.


----------



## afan06

Mine just shipped out today. It says it should arrive on friday! I hope this one is as good as that piece of crap uscutter I got (what a headache that was, at least that satin's turd is on its way back to WA).


----------



## luischav3z

afan06 said:


> Mine just shipped out today. It says it should arrive on friday! I hope this one is as good as that piece of crap uscutter I got (what a headache that was, at least that satin's turd is on its way back to WA).


You bought it from southeast_lasersales http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/southeast_lasersales/ on eBay right.


----------



## Git-Bit

afan congrats...You will be impressed as I am with the Expert 24...1 word of advice, when you get the machine call the GCC tech support number that will be on a sticker on the machine. Let Ruthe i believe is her name take over your computer and set everything up. The directions suck for this machine, but it is well worth the wait and we she gets you going you will be happy. I could not believe the detail I was able to cut. Good Luck!

Chad
Xcellent Graphics


----------



## afan06

luischav3z said:


> You bought it from southeast_lasersales http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/southeast_lasersales/ on eBay right.


That is correct.


----------



## Nvr2Old

afan06 said:


> Mine just shipped out today. It says it should arrive on friday! I hope this one is as good as that piece of crap uscutter I got (what a headache that was, at least that satin's turd is on its way back to WA).


lol! Yes, I wish the GCC Expert was available when I bought my LP24.
What model did you get from USCutter?


----------



## afan06

I had got the 871 off ebay. On the 2nd day it stopped working, they said it was the motherboard and I had to pay to get a new one shipped. I payed and it ended up taking a week to get to my house. Of course it didn't fix the problem. So they said it was another part and they sent it to me (i made them pay this time) and it fixed the first problem but caused another. Only other options they gave me where for me to pay to ship it back and they would send me a new one or pay and ship it back and have to pay a 20% restocking fee.

But thanks to ebay's new buyer protection I filed a report and sent that sucker back. I still had to pay shipping but I didn't have to pay the restocking fee. 

I will say that UScutter's customer service is good but the product just sucked. I would have no problem buying one of their higher end models off them.


----------



## ambitious

> I will say that UScutter's customer service is good but the product just sucked. I would have no problem buying one of their higher end models off them.


Actually there customer service is getting worse, you have to literally be harassing them for a tracking number and shipping status when you purchase something.


Anyway's i bought 2 cutters from them before, the laserpoint and the mh721 back then when ken was around and the service was great, but the cutters didn't work for me, so i ended up selling them for half the price and bought a seikitech 870t which i still own and then upgraded to a roland.


But as far as the gcc expert 24 goes it seems like it's still kicking butt and probably better than any entry level cutter out there that i have ever tried including my al cheapo seiki, im not kidding you here.

My brother and sister in law are already making money with this cutter and have it in a kiosk in the mall doing wall graphics, he already ordered another one without me knowing, i found out through my sister in law, i tried to convince him to order something more pro but the guy is in love with it and refuses to learn any other software.

But like i mentioned before he has it in the mall running it 8 hours a day non stop and im very surprised and scared for my brother at the same time, for the fact that its a $400 machine and it can give out at anytime running it like that (i hope not). But you know sometimes your a little skeptical since they are hobby starter cutters, you never know. 


But just wanted to give a quick update on this since most of you are anxious to try it out when you get it.


----------



## afan06

I got my cutter yesterday! I opened the box and there it was....the wrong cutter. They sent me a Sable. Which is fine since everything is the exact same between the two, Im just glad to finally have a working cutter.

Took it out and plugged it up and started cutting right away since I have signcut already installed it worked perfectly with my mac. So I'll probably stick with signcut until my year is up. Then I'll switch to great cut hopefully by then the will have a mac version.



plan b said:


> There is also one more pinch roller with the expert


Actually they have the same number of pinch rollers. Both have 3.


----------



## daspiers

Git-Bit said:


> afan congrats...You will be impressed as I am with the Expert 24...1 word of advice, when you get the machine call the GCC tech support number that will be on a sticker on the machine. Let Ruthe i believe is her name take over your computer and set everything up. The directions suck for this machine, but it is well worth the wait and we she gets you going you will be happy. I could not believe the detail I was able to cut. Good Luck!
> 
> Chad
> Xcellent Graphics


I second that - that lady knew her stuff - got my Sable going in about 10 minutes


----------



## bradenjust

anyone thinking about getting an expert 24 cutter read this and then think about it.

i ordered one from gcc and it took a month just to receive not to mention they wouldnt respond to my email or calls. Then when i got it i was unable to install on vista so i called them and they installed the drivers and the machine turned on and they discovered a probably with the motor, so i had to wait a week to get that motor now it has been 1 month and 2 weeks since i ordered the cutter. Then i got the new motor and i had to take apart the whole cutter and install the motor(i did that) and there was still a problem. So then they sent me another control panel for the machine which took another week to get. once i had that all installed i gave them a call back and ruth was trying to get me all ready to cut some vinyl and no one from gcc was able to do it so i had to wait over the weekend to have some people in china try to do it and they tried for two days and they couldnt figure it out. So i took matters into my own hands and paid 40 bucks for a local computer guy to figure out what was wrong with there software. ( I HAVE VISTA 64 BIT for anyone wondering) Then i called ruth back the next day and i could finally have something cut out but the vinyl cutter would only cut out on the right side of the machine so i had to get another part shipped out and this time they said they would ship 3 day through ups. That was this past tuesday and they didnt get it to the ups place till thursday so it just got shipped out and i wont have it till next tuesday according to ups. This order was placed on april 11th and i am still not cutting yet and i have not received any refund what so ever and i have people waiting with projects. So i am advising anyone who is thinking about getting one to look else where and only buy if totally necessary, because there customer service is nothing like they say it is.


----------



## ambitious

bradenjust said:


> anyone thinking about getting an expert 24 cutter read this and then think about it.
> 
> i ordered one from gcc and it took a month just to receive not to mention they wouldnt respond to my email or calls. Then when i got it i was unable to install on vista so i called them and they installed the drivers and the machine turned on and they discovered a probably with the motor, so i had to wait a week to get that motor now it has been 1 month and 2 weeks since i ordered the cutter. Then i got the new motor and i had to take apart the whole cutter and install the motor(i did that) and there was still a problem. So then they sent me another control panel for the machine which took another week to get. once i had that all installed i gave them a call back and ruth was trying to get me all ready to cut some vinyl and no one from gcc was able to do it so i had to wait over the weekend to have some people in china try to do it and they tried for two days and they couldnt figure it out. So i took matters into my own hands and paid 40 bucks for a local computer guy to figure out what was wrong with there software. ( I HAVE VISTA 64 BIT for anyone wondering) Then i called ruth back the next day and i could finally have something cut out but the vinyl cutter would only cut out on the right side of the machine so i had to get another part shipped out and this time they said they would ship 3 day through ups. That was this past tuesday and they didnt get it to the ups place till thursday so it just got shipped out and i wont have it till next tuesday according to ups. This order was placed on april 11th and i am still not cutting yet and i have not received any refund what so ever and i have people waiting with projects. So i am advising anyone who is thinking about getting one to look else where and only buy if totally necessary, because there customer service is nothing like they say it is.



So they still haven't changed huh? I too had this problem with them (not answering emails or providing phone number) and i mentioned this in another thread. The truth is finally coming out, they accused me of using my forum seniority to get a good deal which is completely B.S. 

Also my brothers cutter finally gave out, not even 3 months and the motherboard went bad. Seems like GCC is getting a rep pretty fast.


----------



## bradenjust

im kinda wishing i had went with a different cutter since it has been so long since i had ordered this thing and its still not in working order


----------



## Nick Horvath

Sounds like you received a bad unit. 

Did you ask to have the entire machine replaced?


----------



## FarmerLarry

My machine is holding up good. The only problem I had was, couldnt cut with the usb cable, had to use the serial port. Lucky I had one on my computer. And sometime it doesnt track good on large cuts. But that just may be due to having it on a table. 
I bought mine through studica.com. Took only three day to ship. Now I just have to find where to buy new blades.

Larry


----------



## Ib4E

The blades for the GCC unit are the same as the Roland GX-24 blades 45 and 60 degree. The unit is guaranteed to track three meters, which makes it very useful when cutting sign vinyl. Are you using the middle pinch roller? If not, use it. That could be the tracking issue.


----------



## bradenjust

i finally am getting a replacement unit but after two months of screwing around


----------



## SimpleShell

Does any one know if the GCC Expert 24 has movable pinch rollers and what is small size vinyl that can be loaded without carrier sheet?

thanks


----------



## luischav3z

SimpleShell said:


> Does any one know if the GCC Expert 24 has movable pinch rollers and what is small size vinyl that can be loaded without carrier sheet?
> 
> thanks


Yes it has movable pinch rollers..


----------



## luischav3z

SimpleShell said:


> Does any one know if the GCC Expert 24 has movable pinch rollers and what is small size vinyl that can be loaded without carrier sheet?
> 
> thanks


The smallest I have tried was around 8 inch of vinyl


----------



## Theycreative

Hi all. I'm new and I'm having a few issues with my new expert 24 and vlcd and seeing as you all sound very knowledgable I thought I would ask.
My expert 24 is only cutting half way along the roll and vlcd only says my media width is 208mm wide even though the role is 610mm. Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JBuchanan

how many pinch rollers are you using? Make sure they are in the marked areas and read the dimensions again.


----------



## Theycreative

JBuchanan said:


> how many pinch rollers are you using? Make sure they are in the marked areas and read the dimensions again.


Hi. I've got the pinch rollers in the correct place and I've even tried different combinations. It used to be a lot worse until I did a calibration square of 100mm, measrured it and adjusted it. But it still not cutting the full width. I'm using the vlcd that come on the disc (vlcd common USB only). I tried downloading another from gcc world but it doesn't even see the cutter. Would the mode that the cutter is in matter?


----------



## Nick Horvath

Your workable media area will only be as large as the distance between your pinch rollers. Make sure that you have your pinch rollers as far to the edges of your media as possible.


----------



## Theycreative

Hi. I have it exactly as the image that comes with the manual (see attached) and I have the same size media as the image as well.
thanks.


----------



## royster13

Your pinch rollers need to be further apart....They only need to be in 1/4" from edge of material....And make sure theyh are over grip rollersd...


----------



## skerry1

hey guys, I have one of these on the way. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for me. I'm going to use it with Corel Draw for doing heat press and signs. 

Thanks


----------



## jasonsmith

Is this the best inexpensive vinyl cutter?


----------



## proworlded

Our customers tell us that it is an excellent starter cutter.


----------



## Blue92

Theycreative said:


> Hi. I have it exactly as the image that comes with the manual (see attached) and I have the same size media as the image as well.
> thanks.


That should work fine as long as the design you are cutting is inside the two outside roller. 

It you cut to the left outside of the rollers as they are shown then you will have problems.


----------



## Git-Bit

jasonsmith said:


> Is this the best inexpensive vinyl cutter?


I have had mine for 2 years and it has been flawless. I cut a lot of vinyl and this machine will impress you on just how accurate it is. Without a doubt the best at this price range.


----------



## jasonsmith

Git-Bit said:


> I have had mine for 2 years and it has been flawless. I cut a lot of vinyl and this machine will impress you on just how accurate it is. Without a doubt the best at this price range.


Thanks. I'll probably look at picking one up. How small are you able to cut to?

And where did you get yours at?


----------



## Git-Bit

I have cut very detailed stuff as well as letters that are .5" or so. Those are not fun to weed but this machine is capable. I got mine here in Atlanta at a company called jorlink I think it was.


----------



## jasonsmith

Git-Bit said:


> I have cut very detailed stuff as well as letters that are .5" or so. Those are not fun to weed but this machine is capable. I got mine here in Atlanta at a company called jorlink I think it was.


thanks. I do believe having a sticky backing really helps with the fine weeding since you can lay the pieces back down that get lifted up.

I'm looking at getting one from Imprintables. As they say if you buy from them, you get unlimited access to cadworxlive.com and unlimited phone support.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKsDzhstKD0[/media]


----------



## tfulcher

jasonsmith said:


> thanks. I do believe having a sticky backing really helps with the fine weeding since you can lay the pieces back down that get lifted up.
> 
> I'm looking at getting one from Imprintables. As they say if you buy from them, you get unlimited access to cadworxlive.com and unlimited phone support.
> 
> GCC Expert 24 - Start-up Package - YouTube


Is that $400 deal still available?


----------

